# God please help - menopause hell



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't know if anyone out there is in peri-menopause or experiencing menopause.

I thought I felt like a young 42, most people think I'm in my late thirties. I have been going through perimenopausal symptoms for the past year and as they intensify - they are really getting me down.

For a year it's been these radical, flooding periods that cause my car seat, clothes - whatever my crotch touches during that time of the mont h to get destroyed with floods of blood. It all lets down at once and comes out at once, lots of cramping and pain (which had previously disappeared after child birth)
I talked to my gyno aobut this and was poo-pooed right out of his office.

This month I am in the pain, craving the sugar, getting the migraines, and nothing but a few little dots the size of pin heads coming out. I also have this all over feeling like I am living inside someone else's body. It's horrifying. I feel like I am dying. I know this sounds absurd and dramatic , but it's really freaking me out. I am only 42. I feel like my body has turned itsel over to the death process and I am dying right now- like fast. It's really making me feel queer and panicked

I also have been - for the past 6 months- night sweating so much that I have to sleep on towels and change the towels and my clothes 2 x a night.

Is anyone out there. I feel like I am losing my mind. My doctor won't talk to me one stitch about this. I have read about Hormone REplacement Therapy and don't want to risk stroke or heart attack. I am reading that I will stop wanting sex
WTF? I am 42~


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

I became pregnant during peri-menopause (at 43) and now am dealing with menopause at 47 (soon to be 48). I, too, look young and had always felt young. Until the hot flashes came on this summer. My DD is 3 and has food allergies. I still nurse which I am sure impacts the other hormones. I have been taking Evening primrose oil due to DDs eczema. I think it is also helpful for the menopause symptoms. I am hypothyroid and did have to increase meds this summer about the same time the hot flashes started and the last heavy period came.

Your symptoms are much greater than mine and I feel for you. Have you considered anything like acupuncture?


----------



## hawksnest (Mar 16, 2008)

I am 53 and have been using bio-identical hormone replacement for about 3 years now. In my 40's I was just like you...heavy bleeding, then none, migraines getting worse and worse, hot flashes & night sweats and extreme ups and downs with my emotions.

I wish I knew then what I know now. I am convinced that bio-identical hormone replacement in the proper dosages based on ones individual needs (determined by blood tests) and adjusted as needed based on symptoms is safe. There are alot of good books you can read about bio-identical hormone replacement. "Natural Hormone Balance" by Uzzi Reiss MD and "The Migraine Cure" by Sergey Dzugan MD are a couple of good ones.

After extensive blood work, my program consists of triest, progesterone, pregnenolone, DHEA, Magnesium, Probiotics and Metarest. I am not 100% but my migraines are much less frequent, my hotflashes are infrequent, my night sweats are gone, my mental clarity is great, and my emotional state is calm and good.

It is not easy to find a doctor who is knowledgeable or helpful regarding bio-identical hormones but it is worth the hunt. I did so much research that my regular GP (who is young and fairly open-minded) was willing to order the blood tests and prescribe the bio-identical hormones for me (which you have to get from a compounding pharmacy).

It's not hopeless. I would recommend doing some research and trying to find a knowledgeable docter.


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you both for this advice.

After a week of awful phantom period now I am dropping buckets of blood again - it's like having your period for half the month. I look like death and I don't even care. I ma sure the teachers at DC school are wondering what is wrong with me.

I will look into what you have mentioned. I just don't want premarin and stuff like that - the cancer causing stuff.... I never knew how uncomfortable this was though. I have new compassion for older women. I guess I am becoming one!!!!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

My (limited) understanding is that the _blood test_ for horomone function is not as accurate for *bio-available* levels of hormone function. See this old post of mine with more info: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=984

The recommendation is to have **saliva* testing* done for progesterone estrogen, testosterone, cortisol, AND thyroid.

Also, evening primrose and magnesium help with hormonal balance. Gut health is important to nutrient absorption which impacts hormone production.

Pat


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

I am 54. I got my last period at age 40. Before that I had similar symptoms to yours except not the heavy bleeding. I took premarin for a very short while but I did'nt like the way I felt on it and the breakthrough bleeding and then they came out with the study saying it was dangerous.
The symptoms will abate after a while. I think I felt weird for about 5 years. I excersized everyday and that helped alleviate the symptoms alot.
Try not to drink excessively although 1 glass of wine is healthful.
Too much drinking causes even worse night sweats.
Try to eat healthfully, that helps alot.
Try not to drink too much coffee.
I had bad feelings too like the hot flashes made me feel disgustingly gross.
Also I mourned the loss of my fertility. Also I didn't feel as "sexy" as I used to at certain times of the month.
Also vaginal dryness that was alliviated with lubricant.
Now that I'm post-menopausal, I feel fantastic. No more migraines or pms moodiness. Even tempered and calm and strong-feeling.
It will get better, I promise you.
As I said, your job is to eat well, exersise. read up on it and know it's a natural part of a woman's life. NO, it does not mean death.
You should get a physical and blood tests for cholesterol, c-reactive, etc.
Also thyroid is a very important test.
The doc can tell if you are entering menopause with a blood test.


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

I won't share with my DH that this may last 5 years. Since I had my children at 37 and 44, I have figured that once this is over it will be the most reliable method of birth control! I am going to add Natural Calm to my routine (DH uses it for sleep and adrenal support). Thanks for the information.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernestholmes* 
I don't know if anyone out there is in peri-menopause or experiencing menopause.

I thought I felt like a young 42, most people think I'm in my late thirties. I have been going through perimenopausal symptoms for the past year and as they intensify - they are really getting me down.

For a year it's been these radical, flooding periods that cause my car seat, clothes - whatever my crotch touches during that time of the mont h to get destroyed with floods of blood. It all lets down at once and comes out at once, lots of cramping and pain (which had previously disappeared after child birth)
I talked to my gyno aobut this and was poo-pooed right out of his office.

This month I am in the pain, craving the sugar, getting the migraines, and nothing but a few little dots the size of pin heads coming out. I also have this all over feeling like I am living inside someone else's body. It's horrifying. I feel like I am dying. I know this sounds absurd and dramatic , but it's really freaking me out. I am only 42. I feel like my body has turned itsel over to the death process and I am dying right now- like fast. It's really making me feel queer and panicked

I also have been - for the past 6 months- night sweating so much that I have to sleep on towels and change the towels and my clothes 2 x a night.

Is anyone out there. I feel like I am losing my mind. My doctor won't talk to me one stitch about this. I have read about Hormone REplacement Therapy and don't want to risk stroke or heart attack. I am reading that I will stop wanting sex
WTF? I am 42~

Do not try hormone therapy!!
Start taking a triple dose of High Vitamin Cod liver oil. This will bring your bleeding under control. The biggest reason menapausel women bleed so heavily, is due to very low Vitamin A and D. The older you are, the more depleted you will be.
On top of all that, you are most likely anemic, due to the heavy flow.

Buy the Blue Ice brand. It is the only all natural brand, and does not contain lab vitamins. Toxicity only occurs when taking processed kinds.
CLO was a part of the daily diet of most people up until 50 years ago.

Also, add in Maca Root. This will help balance your hormones out greatly.
Also, look into eating a nutrient dense diet. Traditional foods support the body very well.
You will start to see improvment in a matter of days.
Feel free to ask me questions.
Paula


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

One more thing...

Stop using disposable pads/tampons.
They are full of chemicals, and tend to enhance bleeding in alot of women.
You can get cloth pads meant for after birth, that are VERY thick.
And once things settle down, you can switch to smaller ones.

I would also start taking Ioderal with the Maca, as it will help balance out the hormones even more.

As far as migranes, start checking all the food you are eating for MSG. Remember that it has 40 different names.
Paula


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Not trying to high jack OP......... Sorry I have nothing to offer, except I've tried most of the over the counter meds, and nothing has really helped.

I have looked around on the internet. And as usual you can find about anything to support whatever I was believing at the minute.

But I would like more information if anyone has it.

I've always felt like we could fix about anything with nutrition. But I don't know about this one.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Also, ernestholmes I just wanted to give you a









I hope you feel better soon. I just keep hoping I'll get back to my old self.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anna06* 
Not trying to high jack OP......... Sorry I have nothing to offer, except I've tried most of the over the counter meds, and nothing has really helped.

I have looked around on the internet. And as usual you can find about anything to support whatever I was believing at the minute.

But I would like more information if anyone has it.

I've always felt like we could fix about anything with nutrition. But I don't know about this one.










I mentioned a bit ago. It is nutrition based, but not quite the way one would tend to think. Extreme deficiency in A and D and Iodine are usualy the root of the problem.
Blue Ice High Vitamin Cod Liver Oil( triple doses at first to catch up) and Ioderal work wonders in everyone that tries it.

Here is a good story for inspiration.
_Until recently I have suffered from a condition called "menorrhagia." The symptoms are basically extremely heavy menstrual bleeding accompanied by the passing of tissue, (it looks like a large blood clot, but is actually the lining of the uterus), and sometimes heavy abdominal, back, or leg cramping. It was, for me, a never-ending period. Sometimes I would stop bleeding for maybe only 2 or 3 days, before the next episode would begin. This had been going on for the past 3 or 4 years, gradually getting worse.

I really loathe the average doctor, and am not keen on pharmaceuticals, so I began my search for answers online. I came across a site which explained that fibroid tumors and menorraghia, almost exclusively, go hand in hand. Then I began looking at natural remedies for fibroids, and learned that fibroids are caused by an imbalance of the hormones testosterone & estrogen. The estrogen being the dominant hormone, with the fibroids feeding off of excess estrogen. The most effective natural hormone balancer to be found is Vitex, (chaste tree berry). The site also said that women suffering from menorraghia were prone to having a vitamin A deficiency. The site didn't recommend any particular source of vitamin A, or recommend an amount. So, I began taking Vitex, in the amounts listed as being the most effective (1200mg per day, all at once), and what I thought to be a normal dose of cod liver oil (about 12,000 IU per day).

My symptoms improved somewhat, and I thought that it might just take some time to get back to normal. Apparently, every time I would get stressed-out, the symptoms would get really bad. One night I had to prepare dinner for twelve at an event with some guests who were very important to me. Even though it all worked out in the end, I was so stressed out after cleaning up the kitchen, that the menorraghia hit me full force, and I could barely walk. With the cramping and edema that goes along with all of that, I had to go home early.

Through the Weston A. Price Foundation, I learned that much higher doses of cod liver oil might help-as high as 90,000 IU. I thought, "I don't know if I can get that down!" (I have a problem with gag reflex, when it comes to swallowing oil.) The next day, we got a couple of bottles of high vitamin cod liver oil, and I took three full tablespoons, (60,000IU), and continued to take this much for the next three days. After the first day, the bleeding was cut in half! By the third day, it was gone, and has not returned since! I take a maintenance amount of cod liver oil in doses of 30,000 IU everyday, and have noticed that my sleep has improved, and there's much less edema as well. Even though I didn't take the full 90,000 IU, the large dose worked incredibly well. I'm thinking that with the help of cod liver oil, I could try cooking for Jacques Pépin next!

Thank you for your help,
Ricki Nuñez
Gainesville, FL_
From the womens health section at www.westonaprice.org


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for all this info. I am on my way in a few minutes to see the traditional HMO gyno. He's gonna laugh his head off when I ask for a saliva test - probably not listen to anything I ask about bio-identical hormones, etc.

Will definitely take the oil though I'm vegetarian and will probably gag like mad.

Thanks for all this and I will let you guys know what the doc says - if anything.


----------



## WildCanaryCait (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm there too, ugh! ( at 46) is there a naturopath nearby for you to work with? nutrition and supplements are definitely the best starting points. and whatever tests you find, in your research, seeem to fit your big picture. you may have to demand them when you talk to your doc, remember you are paying for these services, get what you need.
many women are mistakenly convinced they need estrogen therapy, usually they are estrogen dominant and this is the trouble. low dose natural progesterone has helped me some, also the herbal and nutritional changes i have made. my symptoms are a bit different than yours, but the changes i made sure helped the 24 hour migraine thing, whew!

best of luck to you**** feel better, take best of care


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I was diagnosed as perimenopausal a few years ago. Hmmm... Yes, my hormones were out of whack and I basically felt like I had back when I was a teenager. All the same symptoms of my menstrual cycle were repeated almost EXACTLY! FREAKY!







:

I first tried the health food store employees. Several around here have various trained healers in holistic areas (different "titles"). I took "Blood Builder", which is a food-based iron, for the heavy and frequent bleeding. It is the first iron "pill" that didn't make me sick. I also took evening primrose oil capsules for extreme breast tenderness and lumps. (i had my first mammo at 39 for them.) I think that is also when I started taking fish oil capsules and perhaps a few other supplements. These helped take the edge off pretty quickly (within one cycle, and mine are pretty darn close) and made me feel human again. That, in turn, led me to further investigation.







I am not currently taking any of these anymore. I am 41 now.

Since mid-October 2008 I have been taking Vitex, as someone upthread mentioned, and I drink Tulsi infusions daily (strong "tea"; 1/4 cup dried tulsi in 2 cups just boiled water and steep for 15 minutes). Tulsi is also known as holy basil. I get my tulsi from my Ayurveda practitioner and I do not care for it all that much, so she gave me a smaller bag of rose petals recently to add to it. I add 6-10 dried rose petals (all of the dried stuff is minimally processed and is organically grown) to the 1/4 cup tulsi before steeping. It softens the taste just enough and the rose petals are also good for me on their own. I played around with various ways of drinking it and I found I prefer the tulsi with rose petals straight, no honey or anything else, and I like it HOT best. If I don't drink it fast enough (distractions happen







), then I wait for it to cool all the way and I add a splash of organic not-from-concentrate juice (grape or pomegranate so far). She has offered the tablets instead of the infusions, but feels the infusions work best so she encouraged me to "make tulsi my friend". LOL

I also have been spritzing rosewater on my face daily, sometimes twice a day. This has only been since mid-December and WOW!!! My face has totally cleared up and has stayed that way through two menstrual cycles! My cycles are really close together... every 19-21 days as a teen... gradually lengthening to 23-25 days, then becoming rather erratic @ 19-36 days around diagnosis, and more recently 21-23 days. I keep track, but have not analyzed it recently to know if it is indeed longer yet.

BTW, I disagree with the perimenopausal diagnosis (for me) and so do several other healers I have seen. Some have described this period as a natural transition not related to menopause. (They explained it as restoring the natural female cycle after childbirth since that can throw us out of whack.) I really don't care what anyone calls it. I am just so happy and grateful I am feeling soooo much better!!!







The vitex and tulsi have been amazing for me during this challenging hormonal time!









_ETA: I wanted to also mention that the heavy bleeding is no longer. My last few periods have been three days of average bleeding. And the best part is the spotting that went on for weeks has also gone away! WOO HOO!!!!







_


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I can't read through all the responses and I did see someone mentioned natural cloth pads or at least chemical fee ones.

Did someone mention black cohash and red clover capsules and tea? Every day

Don't do HRT, it is BAD news. Look for everything natural.

You'll be fine. I did it. I am 62 now and survived.

There is a life after menopause.







:

(and s-e-x)


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

subbing


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I am 52.

Just wanted to say, be mindful of how heavily you are bleeding. I thought it was just a nuisance kind of thing and never dreamed it could be a health issue. At one point I got tired of the VERY heavy, very long period I was having, went to my doc for blood tests to check for anemia as a precaution only and ended up in the hospital. I had to have a blood transfusion...4 units. I hate to think what could have happened if I hadn't gone in that Friday. My hematocrit? or is it hemoglobin? was 5 1/2. They transfuse anyone under 9 or 10 I think.

Anyway, later I saw an ob/gyn and she recommended a compounding pharmacist if I needed one.

There's more, but I'll leave it at that.

Also, you may want to be careful with the cod liver oil depending on what kind you use. I read a thread somewhere on this site where a woman had taken way too much and got very sick.

Just be mindful.

Good luck.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

The cod liver oil that made her sick was the processed kind from Twin Labs.
Carlsons is just as bad.
It is heated/processed and lab made vits are added back in. They are toxic.
Blue Ice High Vitamin Cod Liver Oil is very safe.
www.drrons.com and www.greenpasture.org are the best places to get Blue Ice.
Paula


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Some great advice here ladies. I was thinking I was the only one in this stage of life around here.

I'm almost 43 and have seen a distinct change in my menstrual patterns. I don't have a heavy duty flow but I my cycle has been as short as 18 days(followed by a very normal period..nothing heavy or extra light..just regular) and my regular cycle is 24-25 days, down from a very super regular 28 days. Once I had a 31 day cycle but that was only once..so yeah, I've lost the regularity.

My mother stopped menstruating at 44. But she experienced horrible menopausal symptoms after that aggravated by an undiagnosed anxiety disorder(my sister has anxiety as well and I've experienced mild anxiety but self-treated with diet and supplements).

I'm trying to get ahead of the horrible, quality of life sucking types of symptoms by starting a diet and exercise routine but winter is awful. I'm sure I have SAD as well and this is aggravated by either ovulation or pmsing so often. I get one good week a month and less than that with the shorter cycles. I also experience a lot of edema.

I want to be a fit, healthy older woman but getting there is going to require a lot of work I think. I'm really happy to hear from older women who are on the other side of this and tell me it's much better after you are through. Something to aim for!

I'm going to look into the A, D and iodine issue. Sounds reasonable. I'm vegetarian. Is there anything else besides CLO that would be worth looking into?


----------



## blessed mommy (Jun 10, 2002)

I am not a doctor,nor do I sell products-or endorse them. I am,however, somewhat of a menopause expert.

Yes, to check out low A,D and Ferritin(Iron...) levels!
Yes, to CLO!

But, please! Why the hype about Bio-Identical Hormone Therapy???

The Women's health initiative,used Premarin- Estrogen from HORSE URINE-a multi-billion dollar industry,that hurts rather than helps women COMBINED with Progestin. It was the progestin that is cancer causing. The study ONLY used synthetic hormones-NOT ones that are physiologically identical to our own bodies!!!! The study was funded by who else? Those who had everything to gain!

This woman is suffering!! It can't hurt her to have her Endocrine levels Checked. Call a reputable Compounding Pharmacy,and ask for a doc rec to someone who is well informed w/excellent bedside manners,who can order these tests for you:
Estradiol
progesterone
Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
Sex-Binding Human Gobulin

A good Compounding Pharmacist will work closely with you and your doctor as a team, to help replace(not add)depleted hormones-IF you need them.

Excellent,current read,that explains in an easy read how bios can help women, and also exoplains MYTHS re HRT, is Dr. Uzzi Reiss. He is compassionate and intelligent about women'sbodies. He is a health nut,and really knows his stuff. His latest book is called_The Natural Superwoman_

Also, I LOVE Dr. Vliet.She has been through quite a bit herself, and has written several books. I LOVE _Screaming To Be Heard_ it's a biggy toread-but just skip the parts that don't apply to you.

Soy and wine raise estrogen levels. Estrogen receptor cites compete with thyroid receptor cites.

Anything written since 2001is pretty current.Dr. Reiss's book wasjust published in the Fall of 2008.

Do NOTHING before you research, and are well informed-fire your doctor-he is an idiot. Period.

Good Luck!!


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

You might want to check out womentowomen.com -- it is a holistic health clinic that specializes in menopasue treatment (there's a program and the web site is filled with good stuff to read). Here are a few for you:

Do I have a hormonal imabalnce? http://www.womentowomen.com/assessme...h/default.aspx

Perimenopause
http://www.womentowomen.com/menopaus...menopause.aspx


----------



## Lindy (Dec 19, 2001)

This is just to let you know that there is light at the end of the tunnel. My forties were somewhat of an emotional rollercoaster, I didn't have that many unpleasant physical symptoms but I was so close to crying alot of the time. I'm now in my fifties and I feel fantastic! Physically I'm strong and healthy and I feel stronger emotionally and ready to take on the world. BTW I changed to a really healthy diet and exercise more, other than that I didn't do anything differently. So be assured that things will get better and you will make it thru with a happier healthier life on the other side.


----------

